# Calibration



## mikef (Jan 10, 2012)

So I decided to get an Epson 3010. I am still undecided about the screen. I have it narrowed down to 2 different screens.

I will also have a Blu Ray DVD Player, an Xbox and Direc Tv.... With a receiver and surround sound (if any of that matters).

I am working with 2 different companies to potenitally do the work.

One of the companies is including a professional calibration. It is done by an outside source and this is all that he does. He said it is "ISF" calobrated (whatever that means).

The other comapny is saying he will do a set up of the machine and his own calibration. He said it will not be "ISF" calibrated. He said it is not necessary on the newer projectors and the projector that I am going to use....

So who is correct? Do I need calibration or not?

Thanks guys.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

If it was me, I'd go with the ISF. Here's a link to their site:

http://www.imagingscience.com/

Is there a huge difference in price? I'm not all that familiar with your projector, but in general ISF calibration will get the most out of your source. Epson _is_ listed on their site.

ISF calibration entails adjusting things like while level and color (called temperature in ISF jargon and should be 6500 k) , contrast, etc. that must be done in the service menu by someone who is trained. You can actually break your projector if you play around in the service menu and don't know what you're doing. When done correctly (by a trained professional) the results can be astonishing.

Do you have any details on what the other guy plans to do? He *may* just do user adjustments (adjustments that you can do yourself). He _may_ do more; there is no standard for a "set-up" without some kind of description (ISF, THX, etc.) If you go with ISF calibration by an ISF certified tech, you know what you'll get. The other guy may do a great job at a great price, but without more info there isn't a way to know.

I would either go with the ISF or get more info on what the other guy plans to do.


----------



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

If the price difference isn't too much more I would do the ISF. I assume since you live in socal(so do I) you don't have a basement. I would look into ambient light screens. I demoed the SI Black Diamond at CES and was very impressed. So impressed I became a dealer for them. Ask your potential companies about them. I also saw the vutec silver star. It was good but not as nice as th SI. How much calibration does the 3010 have? I know the 6010 has an ISF mode.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

mikey15 said:


> If the price difference isn't too much more I would do the ISF. I assume since you live in socal(so do I) you don't have a basement. I would look into ambient light screens. I demoed the SI Black Diamond at CES and was very impressed. So impressed I became a dealer for them. Ask your potential companies about them. I also saw the vutec silver star. It was good but not as nice as th SI. How much calibration does the 3010 have? I know the 6010 has an ISF mode.


Why would you recommend a screen without knowing anything about the end user's environment? :scratch: That's a pretty good chunk of change for a screen that they may not need. :spend:


----------



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

Just suggesting they look into it. Their installer can give them more info. In socal we don't have basements so the majority of rooms have windows. OP said they were undecided on screen so why not look into all options?


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Because it is usually cheaper to add window treatments that provide a better image entirely vs a screen that helps fight brightness at usually a greater expense and sometimes at the cost of image quality.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

And anyone who says newer projectors don't NEED to be calibrated is using it as an excuse for not wanting to perform the calibration or invest in the proper equipment and training.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

As I stated earlier, I'd go with the ISF. _Proper_ calibration by a ISF _certified_ technician will give you an excellent (some would say "the best") picture, and you *know* what you're getting.

http://www.imagingscience.com/about.php

The other guy _may_ do a good job, but he _may _not do anything that you couldn't do yourself. If he said that your projector doesn't NEED to be calibrated I'd be suspicious of anything that he said/did. 

The bottom line (IMHO) is that with an ISF calibration, you know what you're getting: proper calibration by a well known and respected company to known and (generally) accepted standards. :T The other guy...who knows? :scratchhead:


----------

